# Any other motorcyclists in here...



## Omerta (Jan 7, 2009)

Anybody else ride? If so what?


----------



## Omerta (Jan 7, 2009)

2008 Ducati 1098
2005 Ducati 800SS


----------



## wingnutooa (Jan 7, 2009)

O-Boy Omerto!

love the jerky!

2002 Goldwing Trike and 2001 Honday Shadow VLX












couple other interests:


----------



## wingnutooa (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## jbullard1 (Jan 7, 2009)

wingnutooa said:


>



One Awesome Ride  
Very envious smiley placed here


----------



## bein_bein (Jan 7, 2009)

Here's my currently-tucked-away rides
2001 Honda ACE





83 Honda Shadow vt500





Custom paint by yours truly 
I also have an 82 750 Maxim I am in the process of customizing.... hopefully will be done this summer.

Hey Wingnutooa, are you on the hondashadow.net forum??


----------



## wingnutooa (Jan 7, 2009)

nope. am not.


----------



## Omerta (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice rides fellas!
Keep your knees in the breeze and the shiny side up!


----------



## Wine4Me (Jan 7, 2009)

wingnutooa
cool car there..
we have a 72 charger & 68 satellite.. But ours needs more work then yours... lol


----------



## shoes (Jan 7, 2009)

'82 Low Rider and '76 piglett!!


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 7, 2009)

*Sub Arctic Sportster*

I just had to submit this in to the thread. I couldn't resist.
View attachment 58


----------



## Wade E (Jan 7, 2009)

Had a Suz, GSXR 750 but sold it 7 years ago when we bought our house. Someday Ill get a bike again but now aint the time as the wife is going to nursing school and that costs a bundle an with the kids going through a growth spirt and the economy in the shitter things just aint gonna happen to soon.


----------



## wingnutooa (Jan 8, 2009)

dont worry....i've got things that need restored also


----------



## wingnutooa (Jan 8, 2009)

while we're on the subject though....


here's my pride and joy.



90% of this is built/fabricated by me. obviously i cant make the springs and things like that. but everything else i fabbed myself.


----------



## TheTooth (Jan 8, 2009)

My ZRX1200 (with the '94 VFR750 I no longer own in the background)





I couldn't find any handy pics of my Buell Lightning CityX... so here is a press shot:





The DRZ400S I sold to a friend recently... still need to replace it:





The scooter we bought for my wife. She's still learning to ride.


----------



## TheTooth (Jan 8, 2009)

And if ATV's count, here is the X2 we use for trail riding as my wife isn't comfortable on her own yet offroad.


----------



## Omerta (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice wheels Shoes!


----------



## Omerta (Jan 8, 2009)

Tooth, nice toys!


----------



## TheTooth (Jan 8, 2009)

Omerta said:


> Tooth, nice toys!



Thanks. I'm jealous of the toy storage space that wingnut has.


----------



## wingnutooa (Jan 8, 2009)

i'm jealous of that DR! always wanted one. 

a late 80's 600, to be specific.






a black one. me likey






like this yellow one too!








then there's the SP 600....not sure what the sp stands for.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 8, 2009)

Had the Cherokee with a trailmaster 4" lift and 33's and Renegade also with a 4" lift with 35's on it. Now I drive a family car!


----------



## twissty (Jan 8, 2009)

Mine's a '75 yamaha DT250. Restoring this was really fun and easy.

Nothing like the smell of 2-stroke exhaust in the morning!


----------



## Omerta (Jan 9, 2009)

List of past toys:

'72 K5 Blazer with a 454, glass packs, 33" Mickeys, 6" lift, full convertible top, it was insane. Sold it to a kid who sunk it while wheeling within a month.

'72 Z28 with the split bumper. Boy do I miss her.

'00 Audi TT 225hp. Loads of fun with the top down. 

'03 Marauder 4.11 rear, flowmasters, chipped. Wait I miss her more.


----------



## jbullard1 (Jan 9, 2009)

This is about all I can afford
This is my family's entry into the "Redneck Christmas Parade" in Big Creek, Ms this year. We got the front page of the newspaper 
Check out the dual rear tires


----------



## bein_bein (Jan 9, 2009)

Here's my other toys tucked away for winter...

99 Grand Am - my first go at customizing and painting..





My '89 Chrysler TC by Maserati.
1 of 405 made







And my '90 TC by Maserati.
1 of 173 made






...sorry for the huge pics...


----------



## wingnutooa (Jan 9, 2009)

nice rides.

Shame on omerta for getting rid of the 72 Camaro!!!

and i'm really diggin on those dual thornbirds!!!


----------



## Omerta (Jan 19, 2009)

My other obsession...


----------



## Wade E (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Omerta (Jan 20, 2009)

Holy AIR Batman... I... I mean Wade.


----------



## St Allie (Mar 23, 2009)

1981 Moto Morini 500 sport

1953 Rover 75

an Aprilia and various bikes being restored in the barn.. works in progress.. 

Allie


----------



## St Allie (Jun 23, 2009)

the bloke has sold the aprilia and bought..

a Bimota DB3 1999.. 5000kms ducati motor and he loves it to bits!

Allie


----------



## manku007 (Jun 23, 2009)

Please Don't Laugh on me ..... 

I ride Buffalo ..... hahahahaha very nice ride and don't need any fuel, but quite slow without handle and break


----------



## gonzo46307 (Jun 23, 2009)

Didn't see this thread before...

I currently ride a 2000 Triumph Tiger...











I've had a 1990 Honda VTR250, and an 86 Honda Magna VF700C also.











Peace,
Bob


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 24, 2009)

Due to severe cut backs I have had to down size my ride to the Mad Dog 2009.





life can deal ya some strange twists.


----------



## St Allie (Jun 24, 2009)

hehhee Steve.

Wow Bob you've had a few bikes.. Just got the triumph in the garage now? I miss having a top box on the aprilia.. the Bimota has a weird racing pillion seat too, takes a bit of getting used to.

Allie


----------



## gonzo46307 (Jun 24, 2009)

St Allie said:


> hehhee Steve.
> 
> Wow Bob you've had a few bikes.. Just got the triumph in the garage now? I miss having a top box on the aprilia.. the Bimota has a weird racing pillion seat too, takes a bit of getting used to.
> 
> Allie



The other two are still in the garage, just not ride-able. I don't think I could ever ride another bike without a locking topbox...it's just so handy.

Peace,
Bob


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Jul 10, 2009)

I just stumbled across this thread. 
Those are some beautiful bikes posted. 
Me, I've just got an old 1985 Goldwing. It sure is alot of fun when you load her down and turn North. What is it about crossing state lines on a motorcycle that feels so different that doing it in a car?


----------



## CGI (Jul 10, 2009)

I ride an x-500 across town, and sometimes to work. It saves on fuel! Yeah, cool went out the window when I bought this baby.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 11, 2009)

Ha ha now that is going green C. Great job. Cant look cool on the old maddog 2009 either.


----------



## chris889671 (Nov 1, 2011)

I ride a 1995 Suzuki 750 Katana Fun and Fast. Also I ride all styles of Harleys, Iron Horses, and custom bikes at work. Some perks are just awsome.


----------



## Kleftiwallah (Nov 1, 2011)

*Picture has been seen before but. . .*








YER TIZ ! Cheers, Tony.


----------



## joea132 (Nov 1, 2011)

I had a Harley Davidson 2009 Night Rod Special that I just traded in last month for a Triumph Rocket 3 Touring. I had a blast on my fast and mean Harley but it was time for a comfy touring bike. I didn't want to sacrifice the power so I opted for the 3 cylinder 2.3L motor! I'm working on getting her customized where I want now.


----------



## Jmarch68 (Nov 1, 2011)

01 Harley Davidson Heritage Softail Classic


----------



## SarahRides (Nov 1, 2011)

My toy! I work in home care..... so I get to ride around all day from house to house! :-D


----------



## Redtrk (Nov 1, 2011)

Well yeah! We ride all over the country.


----------



## mrzazz (Nov 2, 2011)

Ok here's my ride 

2006 Kawasaki Vulcan 2000


----------



## harleydmn (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a 2001 Harley Ultra Classic


----------



## bein_bein (Nov 29, 2012)

time to resurrect this thread! 
Motorcycles are one of my 'other' hobbies 
here's a before and after pics of two bikes I have done

82 750 Maxim
before





After







82 Sahdow 500
before





After


----------



## garymc (Nov 29, 2012)

I have a 2005 Vulcan 800 Classic and a 2005 Honda Rebel. I rode the Vulcan down to Tennessee to visit Ernest T Bass, another forum member, last summer.


----------



## Thig (Nov 29, 2012)

I am 55 and have been riding since I was 9, have had something like 18 different motorcycles. I currently ride a Honda Gold wing and a Yamaha YZ250 two stroke.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 29, 2012)

Great looking bikes everyone.


----------



## Scott (Nov 30, 2012)

05 1500 Vulcan Classic


----------



## Bubba1 (Dec 4, 2012)

My 2010 Ultra Classic Harley Davidson


----------



## Kleftiwallah (Dec 5, 2012)

Here's my 1926 Triumph Model 'P'






Cheers, Tony.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 5, 2012)

You win Tony!


----------



## roadpupp (Dec 5, 2012)

Bikes uses to be my life outside of work! I rode across country on my '93 ninja zx6, did years of weekend rides, hit the tail of the Dragon in NC and was a licensed road racer for 4 years in the mid 2000s. Now I am a MSF instructor for the state of Connecticut but barely ride at all anymore. Sold all the bikes but one, a honda VFR, and just spend time with my little girls (and make wine). It was fun but for now bikes are barely a blip. Someday when the kids are older maybe ill get a big tourer and take the old lady around the country in our golden years. 
Chad


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 5, 2012)

Thats pretty awesome Chad. Kids and marriage changes every man.


----------



## bein_bein (Dec 5, 2012)

Sweet trump Tony!!


----------

